# G13 Coolant



## netwerk (Oct 17, 2002)

I called the dealer today to get some G12 instead they have G13 now. Anyone heard of this stuff yet?


----------



## netwerk (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: G13 Coolant (netwerk)*

i found some info in german. It seems it is the new 7 year coolant and it has been around for a while in Europe. never heard of it here though.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: G13 Coolant (netwerk)*

Can you tell if the two are compatible? Make sure that they are before you mix them (or any differing types of coolant) together.


----------



## netwerk (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: G13 Coolant (LangsamKafer)*

It isnt and the color is purple.


----------



## warura (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: G13 Coolant (netwerk)*

I got one from the dealer but its not G13, its called G12PLUS, its number is:
G 012 A8F A1
and yes its purple... on the intruction label it says it can be mixed with G11 and G12!!, I am missing some coolant, got to check for leaks... but does anyone know if I can put this on my car? It comes with the pink g12.....


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: G13 Coolant (warura)*

well, i'd have to trust the dealer on this one, btw, what is the recommended changing interval on the stock coolant on an 02 tdi? no, i don't have my owners manual with me, i'm at work right now and the car is 1 mile away in the parking lot.


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

*Re: G13 Coolant (netwerk)*

Yeah, I had the same problem. I went for the G12 and all they had was G13. From what I can tell, G13 is the coolant that is now being used and is basically the same stuff. If it's orange, you're good to go








I put it in both my Eurovan and Golf and haven't had any problems.


----------



## JakeJacob75 (Aug 30, 2011)

sorry to revive an old thread, but does any know where I can get some G13 coolant from?? 

Thanks, 
Jake


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-337_20AE--1.8T/Maintenance/Engine/Coolant/ES5652/


----------



## TheEvilEmpire (Feb 13, 2010)

JakeJacob75 said:


> sorry to revive an old thread, but does any know where I can get some G13 coolant from??
> 
> Thanks,
> Jake


ECSTuning

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/G013A8J1G/


----------



## TrustThat (Apr 22, 2003)

The Audi dealerships seem to only car G13.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

The G12 supersedes to G13 now.

And G13 is backward compatible with G12


----------

